# Want a Free Copy of the Book "Professional Excel Development" (aka PED)?



## XL-Dennis (Sep 26, 2009)

*The Lottery*
The authors offer members in the MrExcel community a chance to participate in a lottery where three people will get a free copy of the second edition of PED. The submission deadline is:  10/17/2009 at 12:00 AM.

In order to participate all you have to do is the following:
- Send an e-mail to: consult@xldennis.com
- Add the following in the subject field: "MrExcel PED Lottery" 
- In the body of the e-mail answer the following question: Which Excel version do you use most frequently?  

*The Rules*
- Only one version of Excel should be mentioned in the e-mail.
- The e-mails must be submitted before the deadline 10/17/2009 at 12:00 AM.
- Winners will be randomly selected. 
- Winners will be notified by email, so please provide a valid email address. 
- The copies will be shipped, postage paid, but taxes or other charges (if any) will be the responsibility of the recipient. 
- The winner’s names will be published on the MrExcel message board together with the results of the question.  The outcome will also be published at the XL-Dennis blog.

For more information about the book please see http://www.appspro.com/Books/ProExcelDev.htm.


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 26, 2009)

If you would like to take your Excel & VB coding up a notch or three, this is the book that can help you do it. I would put in for it, but I pre-ordered mine on Amazon months before it came out and have been enjoying it since May.

Thanks for making such a great offer, Dennis.

Regards,


----------



## Hermanito (Sep 29, 2009)

I totally agree with Greg. I have the first version on my bookshelf and I learned a lot from that one. I hope I will win this lottery so that I can upgrade my skills for version 2007 (which I have only started using quite recently ). I still mostly use 2003 though.

If I don't win this lottery, I think I'll buy it anyway (I hope this doesn't disqualify me ).


----------



## cuimpsad (Oct 16, 2009)

I accept with information about The Rules:
- Only one version of Excel should be mentioned in the e-mail.
- The e-mails must be submitted before the deadline 10/17/2009 at 12:00 AM.
- Winners will be randomly selected. 
- Winners will be notified by email, so please provide a valid email address.


----------



## schielrn (Oct 27, 2009)

Any news on this drawing?  Or did I just not win?


----------



## XL-Dennis (Oct 27, 2009)

I hope to compile the list of winners and post it here in this thread by the end of this week.


----------



## Domski (Nov 25, 2009)

It's very quiet, do we assume the winners have been notified directly?

Dom


----------



## XL-Dennis (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,

The lottery has been conducted and the winners have been notified. I will compile the list of which versions of Excel people use and then post a full detailed post.

Thanks.


----------



## XL-Dennis (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all,

First of all, we want to thank Mr Excel for allowing us to have the PED lottery. Second, we also want to thank everyone who showed interest of the book by participating in the lottery.
The following members of the board have won a copy of the book:
* Elizabeth Ball
* Jeffrey Smith
* Erik Van Geit

Congratulations and we hope you will enjoy reading it!

As for the question  of which version you use the outcome is as follows:
Excel 2000: 3 %
Excel 2002: 10 %
Excel 2003: 42 %
Excel 2007: 45 %


----------



## litrelord (Nov 26, 2009)

Congrats to those who won. Guess I'll have to spend my hard-earned if I want a copy now. 

The percentage of users on 2007 seems completely at odds with the number of times I have to tell excel that I'm well aware there may be significant loss of functionality but it's a risk I'm willing to take.

I can only surmise that either people who may benefit from PED are likely to be running 2007 or that our clients and suppliers (and one particular company director for some reason) do not like to embrace change. 

Nick


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello, Dennis,

Thank you very much. I recieved the book yesterday and just now realised that my name was already visible here.

Your work is in good hands: I will study it in detail!

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## XL-Dennis (Dec 4, 2009)

Erik,

You're welcome and I hope You will find the book of high interest.


----------

